# Ch Cummings Gold-Rush Charlie



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's a portrait of Charlie thats hanging on the outdoor wall of the office.










I took this picture of a picture thats hanging in the foyer of the office, wonder what year that was.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a gorgeous dog! I would guess that photo came from the mid 70's.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That dog is just gorgeous. I think it is probably late 60's or 70's


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ah Charlie - he was really the foundation of her Kennel wasn't he? There's a reason he is in so many of our dog's backgrounds - he was a special dog. (And a happy one too I would imagine - hehe!)


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Ah Charlie - he was really the foundation of her Kennel wasn't he? There's a reason he is in so many of our dog's backgrounds - he was a special dog. (And a happy one too I would imagine - hehe!)


LOL Yup a very busy beaver. Its an amazing story when you sit and thing that he was bought by them as a pet.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW...he is stunning..I've heard of his name before, but have no idea where I heard it from!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

GRC was truly one of the greatest GRs of all time. He is in the lineage of so many doggies, that it never ceases to amaze me. That is a beautiful portrait.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

So many people bad-mouth the Gold-Rush Kennels but I met a lady in Florida who swears that they are really trying to breed healthier dogs. I love the look of gold Rush and my two boys both have Gold Rush in them. Oakley- Gold Rush Alltheway (Tank) is his Grandfather.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He is in the lines of my two, too...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Charlie was really a handsome big boy! My first golden Kody had Charlie in his pedigree. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love to see/ think about the great dogs of the past. As a small kid, I loved my grandparents' golden, Tobasco, who was a Gold-Rush's Great Teddy Bear son and a Charlie grandson. I think that is why I've had a lifelong love affair with goldies. He mainly had Splashdown goldens, but Teko(Tobasco) was a beloved house-pet.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

In my Golden Retriever book, is doesn't have a year for the photo, but Charlie was born Nov 10, 1970 and passed on Nov 12, 1982. There are several photos with his handler William Trainor winning Best In Show and Stud Dog Hall of Fame. I believe the latter was in 1980-1981 if the caption dates are correct. He's definitely one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

We lost our Gold Rush dog this winter the day before his 8th birthday. When I told people what breeder we got him from they often found it necessary to tell me he would die young and of cancer. Needless to say I stopped telling people where he was from. Yes he did die young but in his life he was never sick, always robust and healthy right up to the end. He was beautiful, he looked a lot like Charlie, same head, same size, almost the same color. He was extremely intelligent, athletic and kind. My Vet has always been so mad at Mrs. Johnson because she breeds for the show ring and continued to breed dogs with a lot of cancer in their pedigree. And she breeds so much that those genes are all through our wonderful breed. She is hardly the only one just maybe the one people know about. When Cooper died we considered going back to Gold Rush even knowing what I did because he was such a great dog. But we found out about Stanny who needed us, instead. He goes well with our Ollie.
I believe that Mrs. Johnson did not breed Charlie, but bought him from Mrs. Cummings who is still breeding in NJ at least she is listed in the breeder referral from the Garden State Golden Retriever Club.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I always wondered why Teddy passed so young. I don't like to assume anything, but when I asked and people were not forthcoming...

It's just a shame we have to lose so many precious Goldens far to early for whatever reason.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I love to see/ think about the great dogs of the past. As a small kid, I loved my grandparents' golden, Tobasco, who was a Gold-Rush's Great Teddy Bear son and a Charlie grandson. I think that is why I've had a lifelong love affair with goldies. He mainly had Splashdown goldens, but Teko(Tobasco) was a beloved house-pet.


I'm pretty sure their is an old photo of Great Teddy Bear on the wall, I could take a picture if you would like. let me know


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

historicprim said:


> I'm pretty sure their is an old photo of Great Teddy Bear on the wall, I could take a picture if you would like. let me know


Oh, yes please. I would love to see a Teddy picture.

I know Teddy did die at a young age, but Tobasco lived to be 13. Not only did his wise old face get a white mask, but his back and tail were sprinkled with grey hair by the end. He paraded around with two tennis balls even as an old, old man.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Oh, yes please. I would love to see a Teddy picture.
> 
> I know Teddy did die at a young age, but Tobasco lived to be 13. Not only did his wise old face get a white mask, but his back and tail were sprinkled with grey hair by the end. He paraded around with two tennis balls even as an old, old man.


That is wonderful to hear!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

What a beauty he is!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Teddy's pic is on K9Data http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=50

He was a son of Charlie - BOTH were in my Jake's background - Charlie was a Great, Great Grandfather. Jake's Mom's pedigree was saturated with Gold-Rush dogs - she died at 8 of cancer but my Jake lived to be 17 so.. you just never know.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

He's a very gorgeous dog


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful portrait.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

stan and ollie said:


> We lost our Gold Rush dog this winter the day before his 8th birthday. When I told people what breeder we got him from they often found it necessary to tell me he would die young and of cancer. Needless to say I stopped telling people where he was from. Yes he did die young but in his life he was never sick, always robust and healthy right up to the end. He was beautiful, he looked a lot like Charlie, same head, same size, almost the same color. He was extremely intelligent, athletic and kind. My Vet has always been so mad at Mrs. Johnson because she breeds for the show ring and continued to breed dogs with a lot of cancer in their pedigree. And she breeds so much that those genes are all through our wonderful breed. She is hardly the only one just maybe the one people know about. When Cooper died we considered going back to Gold Rush even knowing what I did because he was such a great dog. But we found out about Stanny who needed us, instead. He goes well with our Ollie.
> I believe that Mrs. Johnson did not breed Charlie, but bought him from Mrs. Cummings who is still breeding in NJ at least she is listed in the breeder referral from the Garden State Golden Retriever Club.


I am Mrs. Cummings's daughter and yes she is STILL breeding beautiful golden retrievers. I remember when the Johnson's chose Charlie. They weighed all of the males and Charlie was right in the middle. 

Pat


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Popebendgoldens said:


> I am Mrs. Cummings's daughter and yes she is STILL breeding beautiful golden retrievers. I remember when the Johnson's chose Charlie. They weighed all of the males and Charlie was right in the middle.
> 
> Pat



Welcome! Charlie of course is part of my two's pedigree...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Popebendgoldens said:


> I am Mrs. Cummings's daughter and yes she is STILL breeding beautiful golden retrievers. I remember when the Johnson's chose Charlie. They weighed all of the males and Charlie was right in the middle.
> 
> Pat


Welcome! That is so exciting to hear. Charlie was one of the most beautiful goldens of all time.

I don't know about the Johnsons continuing to breed goldens with cancer.
There is no way to prove it's genetic. At least that's what my daughter, the geneticist said.
Also aren't there two Gold Rush Kennels? One Gold-Rush , the other GoldRush?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Popebendgoldens said:


> I am Mrs. Cummings's daughter and yes she is STILL breeding beautiful golden retrievers. I remember when the Johnson's chose Charlie. They weighed all of the males and Charlie was right in the middle.
> 
> Pat


I would love to hear she feels about breeding one of the all-time greatest dogs!


----------



## temper (Feb 26, 2007)

My story is similar to yours. We lost Casey this March, shortly after she turned 9. She was diagnosed with cancer when she was seven, and given four months, but lived for almost two additional years, and never showed any signs of weakness until the last week. 

She was a Gold Rush, and the day we first bought her to the vet we were asked if she was from Gold Rush. They told us that cancer was very common in dogs from Gold Rush (something that Gold Rush never told us), and recommended that we keep an eye on her. 

She was a great companion and a perfect, 70 pound lap dog (!). We are actually getting a new golden this weekend from a breeder down in Florida who specializes in goldens from european stock. We're hoping that Kayleigh (the new golden), will live a long and happy life with us.

I'm from New Jersey, and over the past few years, I saw a lot of goldens at the local vet whenever we brought Casey in for treatment. And yes ... a lot of those dogs were from Gold Rush. I'm not trying to imply that Gold Rush is worse than other breeders when it comes to cancer, in that the kennel is only about 40 miles away, so it has to be expected that a lot of the local goldens would come from there. 






stan and ollie said:


> We lost our Gold Rush dog this winter the day before his 8th birthday. When I told people what breeder we got him from they often found it necessary to tell me he would die young and of cancer. Needless to say I stopped telling people where he was from. Yes he did die young but in his life he was never sick, always robust and healthy right up to the end. He was beautiful, he looked a lot like Charlie, same head, same size, almost the same color. He was extremely intelligent, athletic and kind. My Vet has always been so mad at Mrs. Johnson because she breeds for the show ring and continued to breed dogs with a lot of cancer in their pedigree. And she breeds so much that those genes are all through our wonderful breed. She is hardly the only one just maybe the one people know about. When Cooper died we considered going back to Gold Rush even knowing what I did because he was such a great dog. But we found out about Stanny who needed us, instead. He goes well with our Ollie.
> I believe that Mrs. Johnson did not breed Charlie, but bought him from Mrs. Cummings who is still breeding in NJ at least she is listed in the breeder referral from the Garden State Golden Retriever Club.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great shots  Gorgeous puppers!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

There is a longevity website that tracks Golden's. When Sam died I entered his stats. He lived to be 12 yrs, 5 mths, 7days. 12-13 yrs seemed to be the common age at death on this survey. I don't remember the site name, but it can be found easily enough.

Also, my Vet told me years ago when I first brought Sam to her, that Golden's were prone to different ailments and cancer and that each year past 8 was a gift. Luckily, that number is changing for the better. Ike's pedigree has long lived dogs in it. I made sure to look for that when I researched Breeders.

Back to Charlie, I think he is without a doubt one of the best looking Golden's I've seen.


----------

